# Magic - Our journey together (video)



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a video of Magic and mine's journey together: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWYcr3LbKsI


Enjoy! Please watch my other vids too if you want!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a great movie! I really enjoyed watching it! It's a shame he went lame though. It looks like he really love you...


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> That's a great movie! I really enjoyed watching it! It's a shame he went lame though. It looks like he really love you...


Thanks! I'm glad  

ya, he would do almost anything for me, I (obviously) love him back too!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Brought me to tears...my kids are wondering what's wrong with me! It truly is a beautiful video. I can tell that you love him dearly. Now, to answer the question...what do you do with him now? He's a young horse that still needs love, support, and a great home. You give him that! Pure and simple.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a cute video. He looks like a great horse and you guys work well together


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic! You have come so far with him. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

haha, thanks all you guys! 

yes, I really do love him to pieces. 

UPDATE: We have found a GREAT family (they have a girlfriend for him too, her name is linda - she's a paint pony! and really cute!) who are gonna take him on a 6month lease. he would be their trail horse. and after the 6months (they probably will since they will have bonded) buy him! yay! i couldn't be happier with the situation, i am so happy for him... and he will get to do what he loves.... GRAZE!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Why don't you keep him as your trail horse? I don't want you to sell him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's great to hear you have found a solution. Those leases to buy are probably the best option as you get to see how they all get along yet it gives you the chance to turn around and change your mind.

Good Luck in the future!


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!!! You must have spent a lot of time on that!! It looked amazing. Good job


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow

You did an amazing job with your horse!

great video


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!! 

Yeah, i would keep him as my trail horse... but 2 horses= expenssiivveee 

oh well, a lease is the best possible situation


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

and with a lease, you can still go and see him. Wow that made me teary eyed. If they dont end up buying him though, dont give up on him. Hes come so far and you guys really have a bond. I would do anything to have my horse back that was put down at the age of 5 even if i could never ride him again.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww very nice!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> and with a lease, you can still go and see him. Wow that made me teary eyed. If they dont end up buying him though, dont give up on him. Hes come so far and you guys really have a bond. I would do anything to have my horse back that was put down at the age of 5 even if i could never ride him again.


Oh, I'm so sorry, what happened? (you don't *have* to answer that). 

Actually, I have just found a great place to board him that is close to the new barn I am going to be riding at! There is a little pasture mate there for company (welsh x TB cross called Jewel Thief) and there are 5 acres he gets to roam around on and a stall that he can go in whenever he pleases  so it's working out! he will be moving there soon  and that means... I get to keep him!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

aww. im so happy for you!! and magic!! Hes beautiful and i hope everything works out!! Well when i was 11, my dad bought me a horse and i moved down to california with my mom, but my horse was still in utah with my dad. My dad and some of his buddies went on a trail ride and they asked me if they could take my horse. Thinking nothing of it, I said "of course". So i get a phone call later saying that my horse had been severely hurt. He suppposably stepped on a really sharp rock and that it shoved up into his hoof to where he couldn't even walk. I was so upset but i figured" oh everything will be alright. He'll pull out." I stayed up all night every night for about a week. My dad called me at the end of the week saying that the vet had to put him down. This ended my world. There went my first horse, my baby. Come to find out, they never took him to the vet and supposably they just shot him. This is the way the cowboys do it i guess. Then to make it humorous, they came over to my house and put cans of dog food in my cupboard and labeled it with my horses name, Kiane and said that my dog was eating him. Sry i just vented, but it just breaks my heart.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

omg! that is absolutely tragic  

When did this happen? and how long had u owned him before this happened? That's so sad, I am really, truly sorry. I hope you are ok  



your dad did this? omg, im sorry


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah i havent talked to my dad in 3+ years but thats a whole other story. This was like 5 years ago but i still havent gotten over it. I only owned him for like 6 months but he was my first horse and he protected me. If someone came by me too close or too fast he would like turn toward them as if he was watching out for me. It was cute!! Yeah i still have pics of him in my room and if i look at them, it just kills. Sometimes i just break down but nobody really understands how im feeling unless they've gone through this hardship. My horse dude, who i have now, came from the same place and is the same age exactly(a couple weeks apart) as my other horse. They had lived together til the age of 5. That is the saddest part....Kiane was only 5 when he died. Sometimes i feel guilty when i ride my horse that i have now. Thats why i was saying, Don't give up on Magic because i know i would do anything and everything to have Kiane back.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

oh, I am so sorry.

Yeah, it takes forever to get over something like that. (like a death)

thats really cute  

well, at least you have Dude


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

ok so i am totally crying right now cause it just hurts so bad but i also have to be happy for our memories because without him , who knows if i would have ever started riding? Yes i luv dude and i dont know if i would be able to go on with life if i ever lost dude. So at this point, do u still have magic?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> aww. im so happy for you!! and magic!! Hes beautiful and i hope everything works out!! Well when i was 11, my dad bought me a horse and i moved down to california with my mom, but my horse was still in utah with my dad. My dad and some of his buddies went on a trail ride and they asked me if they could take my horse. Thinking nothing of it, I said "of course". So i get a phone call later saying that my horse had been severely hurt. He suppposably stepped on a really sharp rock and that it shoved up into his hoof to where he couldn't even walk. I was so upset but i figured" oh everything will be alright. He'll pull out." I stayed up all night every night for about a week. My dad called me at the end of the week saying that the vet had to put him down. This ended my world. There went my first horse, my baby. Come to find out, they never took him to the vet and supposably they just shot him. This is the way the cowboys do it i guess. Then to make it humorous, they came over to my house and put cans of dog food in my cupboard and labeled it with my horses name, Kiane and said that my dog was eating him. Sry i just vented, but it just breaks my heart.


That is terrible. So sorry to hear about your horse. I find cruel that someone would be so inconsiderate about your equine friend. Some people will never understand.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> ok so i am totally crying right now cause it just hurts so bad but i also have to be happy for our memories because without him , who knows if i would have ever started riding? Yes i luv dude and i dont know if i would be able to go on with life if i ever lost dude. So at this point, do u still have magic?


oh, I am so sorry. It's ok to cry  Yep, i still have magic and wont be selling him for a looonnnggg time. I found him a new barn/pasture and he has a little pasture mate his size called Jewel Thief and he will be so happy (he has 5 acres! and there's a full court dressage arena for us to do some light riding in ) so, its gonna work out. 

Dude will be there for you when you need it  that's why horses are our best friends right?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow too bad i dont know you in real life!! ur awesome!! yeah just dont give up on magic. Look at how much progress he made when u got him. He trusts you. Yeah i just have to think of the good memories that me and kiane had and i love dude so much!! I will have him forever!! I totally am a sucker for magic. I watch that video all the time.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> wow too bad i dont know you in real life!! ur awesome!! yeah just dont give up on magic. Look at how much progress he made when u got him. He trusts you. Yeah i just have to think of the good memories that me and kiane had and i love dude so much!! I will have him forever!! I totally am a sucker for magic. I watch that video all the time.


haha, I know! too bad! u r awesome too! 

No , I WONT ever give up on magic, we have such a bond!  


yep, thats the best thing to do. and enjoy the moments you have now with Dude, so they will last forever  and keep remembering the moments you had with Kaine, so they will last a lifetime too 

haha, well i have a ton more vids of him , but none as touching as this one probably. =]


----------

